# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أُريدُ تحليلًا لهذهِ الفتوَى فضلًا...

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه،
أقصدُ بتحلِيلِها: كيفَ أوظّفُ ما جاءَ فيها عملًا، وإلّا لطلبتُ شرحًا مُطوّلًا!

الفتوَى:
ما هي الأدعية التي تقال على الوضوء ؟
الحمد لله  
 ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أدعية تقال في أول الوضوء وأخرى  تقال بعده . 

 فأما ما يقال في أول الوضوء فلم يثبت فيه إلا التسمية بلفظ : (  بسم الله ) . 

 ودليل ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا وُضُوءَ لِمَنْ  لَمْ يَذْكُرْ اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ ) روه الترمذي (25) . وقَالَ : وَفِي الْبَاب  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَسَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ وَأَنَسٍ  . قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ : لا أَعْلَمُ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ حَدِيثًا لَهُ  إِسْنَادٌ جَيِّدٌ انتهى كلام الترمذي . 

والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 


 وسبق في إجابة السؤال (21241)  أن هذا الحديث مما اختلف العلماء في صحته . 

 ونقل النووي في "المجموع" (1/385) عن البيهقي قوله : 

 " أَصَحُّ مَا فِي التَّسْمِيَةِ حَدِيثُ أَنَسٍ : أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَضَعَ يَدَهُ فِي الإِنَاءِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْمَاءُ  ثُمَّ قَالَ : تَوَضَّئُوا بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ , قَالَ : فَرَأَيْت الْمَاءَ يَنْبُعُ  مِنْ بَيْنِ أَصَابِعِهِ ، وَالْقَوْمُ يَتَوَضَّؤُنَ حَتَّى تَوَضَّئُوا مِنْ  عِنْدِ آخِرِهِمْ ، وَكَانُوا نَحْوَ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلا . وَإِسْنَادُهُ جَيِّدٌ .  وَاحْتَجَّ بِهِ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ "مَعْرِفَةِ السُّنَنِ وَالآثَارِ"  وَضَعَّفَ الأَحَادِيثَ الْبَاقِيَةَ " انتهى 

 وأما ما يقال بعده : فقد وردت فيه عدة أحاديث . 

 ومجموع ما ورد أنه يقول : 

 ( أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إله إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيك لَهُ ،  وأشْهَدُ أنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنَ  التَوَّابِينَ ، واجْعَلْني مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  َ ، سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ  وبِحَمْدِكَ ، أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إلهَ إِلاَّ أنْتَ ، أسْتَغْفِرُكَ وأتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ  ) . 

روى مسلم (234) عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال : ( مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُبْلِغُ أَوْ  فَيُسْبِغُ الْوَضُوءَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ  وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ،  إِلا فُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةُ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا  شَاءَ ) رواه مسلم (234) . 

زاد الترمذي (55) : ( اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنْ التَّوَّابِينَ  ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ ) . 

 وهذه الزيادة ضعفها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ، فإنه قال : " هذه  الزيادة التي عند الترمذي لم تثبت في هذا الحديث " انتهى من "الفتوحات  الربانية" (2/19) . 

 وقد صححها الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . وجزم ابن القيم في "زاد  المعاد" بثبوتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وأما ( سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وبِحَمْدِكَ ، أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إلهَ  إِلاَّ أنْتَ ، أسْتَغْفِرُكَ وأتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ ) .‏ 

فقد رواه النسائي في " عمل اليوم والليلة" والحاكم في المستدرك  عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه . وقد اختلف الرواة هل الحديث مرفوع إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أو من قول أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه ؟ 

 قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : 

 " والسند صحيح بلا ريب ، إنما اختلف في رفع المتن ووقفه ،  فالنسائي جرى على طريقته في الترجيح بالأكثر والأحفظ ، فلذا حكم عليه بالخطأ ، وأما  على طريق الشيخ المصنف (يعني النووي) تبعاً لابن الصلاح وغيرهم فالرفع عندهم مقدم  لما مع الرافع من زيادة العلم ، وعلى تقدير العمل بالطريقة الأخرى فهذا مما لا مجال  للرأي فيه فله حكم الرفع " انتهى من "الفتوحات الربانية" (2/21) . 

وقد صححه الألباني في "صحيح الترغيب" (225) و"السلسلة الصحيحة" (2333) . 

 وانظر : "تمام المنة" (ص 94- 98) . 

 فهذا ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأذكار التي تقال  على الوضوء ، أما الدعاء عند غسل أعضاء الوضوء فلم يثبت فيه شيء عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم . 

 قال النووي في الأذكار (ص 30) : 
 وأما الدعاء على أعضاء الوضوء فلم يجئ فيه شيء عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم . 

 وقال ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد" (1/195) : 

 ولم يحفظ عنه أنه كان يقول على وضوئه شيئا غير التسمية ، وكل  حديث في أذكار الوضوء الذي يقال عليه فكذب مختلق ، لم يقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم شيئا منه ، ولا علمه لأمته ، ولا ثبت عنه غير التسمية في أوله ، وقوله : (  أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إله إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيك لَهُ ، وأشْهَدُ أنَّ  مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنَ التَوَّابِينَ ،  واجْعَلْني مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  َ ) في آخره ، وفي حديث آخر في "سنن النسائي" مما  يقال بعد الوضوء أيضاً : ( سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وبِحَمْدِكَ ، أشْهَدُ أنْ لا  إلهَ إِلاَّ أنْتَ ، أسْتَغْفِرُكَ وأتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ ) انتهى  . 

 وجاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (5/221) : 
 " لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء أثناء الوضوء ، وما  يدعو به العامة عند غسل كل عضو بدعة ، مثل قولهم عند غسل الوجه : (اللهم بيض وجهي  يوم تسود الوجوه) وقولهم : عند غسل اليدين : (اللهم أعطني كتابي بيميني ، ولا تعطني  كتابي بشمالي ) إلى غير ذلك من الأدعية عند سائر أعضاء الوضوء " انتهى .

http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/45730

حينَ أقرأُ تلكَ الفتوَى، والأحكامَ على هذهِ الأحادِيث الشّريفة؛ ما الّذي لابُدّ أن أفهمَه كعامّيّة ليسَ لها في هذا المجالِ كثيرُ علمٍ... (تقصير)
مثلًا: أنّ الأولَى والأفضَل أن أقتصرَ على ما ورَدَ في صحيحِ مُسلمٍ؟
أم أزيدَ عليهِ ما وردَ في صحيحِ التّرمذِيّ رغمَ ما أورَدَهُ المُفتِي من أحكام؟ 

أم أنّهُ لا (أولى وأفضل) في هذا المقام... 

سآخذُ إجازةً قصيرةً أريحُ المجلِسَ منّي قليلًا أظنُّهُ ملّني هذهِ الأيّام... أشعرُ بهذا حقًّا؛
لذا سأشكُرُ مُجيبَتِي الفاضِلَةَ مُقدّمًا وأترُكُ جزاءَها على ربّها : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك 

ما فعله المفتي هو أنه أثبت الخلاف في الحكم على زيادة الترمذي وأورد أن كثير من أهل العلم حكموا عليه بالصحة فيجوز لك الأخذ بها

وأهم شيء ينبغي التنيه له ما ذكره في آخر الفتوى أنه لا صحة للأدعية المبتدعة التي ليس لها أصل ولا نص في السنة مثل :



> لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء أثناء الوضوء ، وما يدعو به العامة عند غسل كل عضو بدعة ، مثل قولهم عند غسل الوجه : (اللهم بيض وجهي يوم تسود الوجوه) وقولهم : عند غسل اليدين : (اللهم أعطني كتابي بيميني ، ولا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ) إلى غير ذلك من الأدعية عند سائر أعضاء الوضوء " انتهى


أما قولك الاقتصار على أحاديث البخاري ومسلم فخطأ عظيم لأنه بذلك سيفوتك أحاديث صحيحة كثيرة أو زيادات توضح المعنى 
بل كل ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعمل به والاختلاف بينهم في التصحيح لا يعني ترك العمل بكل ما لم يرد في الصحيحين.
فإذا لم يكن عندك قدرة على ترجيح صحة حديث أو ضعفه وقد صححه جمع من كبار أهل الشأن والعلم بالحديث فلك أن تأخذي به وتعملي به.

مثل هذه الزيادة المذكورة:



> روى مسلم (234) عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُبْلِغُ أَوْ فَيُسْبِغُ الْوَضُوءَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، إِلا فُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةُ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا شَاءَ ) رواه مسلم (234) . 
> زاد الترمذي (55) : ( اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنْ التَّوَّابِينَ ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ ) .


فإذا كان ضعفها ابن حجر كما جاء في الفتوى



> وهذه الزيادة ضعفها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ، فإنه قال : " هذه الزيادة التي عند الترمذي لم تثبت في هذا الحديث " انتهى من "الفتوحات الربانية" (2/19) .


فقد صححها الألباني وابن القيم


> وقد صححها الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . وجزم ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد" بثبوتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .


فلك أن تعملي بها تقليدا للألباني وابن القيم 
فإذا تبين لك في وقت ما لزيادة علم كأن تقرأي تفصيل كلام ابن حجر وتفصيل كلام الألباني وابن القيم في الحكم على الحديث فيظهر لك أن حكم ابن حجر أوضح وأقرب للصواب 
أو أن يشرح لك أحد أهل الشأن لماذا اختار التضعيف فيظهر لك أن التضعيف هو الأصح
فعندها تتركي التقليد السابق وتأخذي بما ظهر لك من العلم


جدير بالذكر على الهامش أن هناك خلاف بين أهل العلم في قبول زيادة الثقة (زيادة الثقة يعني أن يأتي الحديث من طريق معين فيه زيادة على النص الذي رواه ثقة (ثقات) آخر(ون)
وهذا الخلاف على 3 أقوال: 
1- ردها مطلقا
 2- قبولها مطلقا 
3- التفصيل في ذلك
وما كتبته لك أعلاه ليس مبنيا على قول من قال بـــــــــــ:"رد زيادة الثقة مطلقا"
وأحب توضيح أمرا آخر أن ما كتبته لك ليس للفصل في هذه المسألة بعينها ولا لتفصيل هل هذه الزيادة صحيحة أو خاطئة 
بل قصدتُ بيان طريقة التعامل بصفة عامة مع مثل هذا الخلاف بين علماء الحديث في مثل هذه الخلافات طبقا لسؤالك وصيغته بماذا يفعل العوام في هذه الأحوال 
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------

